# Oberrohrlänge?!



## Moppel-Häschen (12. April 2008)

hi,
ich, ein BMX neuling, will mir nen neuen rahmen kaufen und hab gar keine ahnung von der Oberrohrlänge...
Also ich bin ca. 1,85 groß und ich denke mal, mein verhältniss von Beinen zum oberkörper ist ziemlich normal ;D 
Ich wollt mir jetz den WTP Electro holen, der ein 20,9" (soll aber fahren, wie ein 20,7") Oberrohr hat.... Is das jetz viel oder wenig oder gut??
Und wenn ich den Eastern New Grim Reaper nehmen würde: 20", 20,5" oder doch 21" ?
Im mom fahr ich ein WTP Thrillseaker, von dem ich die Oberrohrlänge nicht kenne, bei dem aber das Gewicht bestimmt von der ganzen Geometrie ablenkt ;-)


----------



## Hertener (12. April 2008)

Es kommt ja auch immer ein bisschen darauf an, was und wo man fahren möchte. Für Dirt würde sich ein längeres Oberrohr anbieten, für Park und Street halt ein kürzeres. Das sollte dann eigentlich schon zur Entscheidungsfindung reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (12. April 2008)

Die Oberrohr länge sagt nicht unbedingt viel über die Geometrie aus.
Für große Personen über 1,80 sollte es eigentlich schon nen 21er TT sein und vielleicht auch nen hoher Lenker  Sonst meckert schon bald der Rücken.

Das Fahrverhalten hängt dann aber noch von viel mehr Faktoren ab.

Lenkwinkel / Lagerhöhe / Hinterbaulänge .... usw.


----------



## Hertener (12. April 2008)

> ...21er TT sein und vielleicht auch nen hoher Lenker...


Ja, sollte man da nicht gleich auch 24" Bereifung wählen? 



> Das Fahrverhalten hängt dann aber noch von viel mehr Faktoren ab.


Z.B. Länge der Gabel und Offset der Ausfallenden. Aber das hat ja nichts mehr mit der Oberrohrlänge zu tun.


----------



## Moppel-Häschen (13. April 2008)

danke für die fixen antworten...
da ich vorallem street und park fahren will, aber auch mal dirt werde ich dann wohl den electro nehmen ;-)


----------



## crustybasti (7. Mai 2008)

So weit ich mich erinnere hat de WTP Thrillseaker 20,5" Oberrohrlänge.
Wenn dir das passt dann würd ich auch wieder sowas in der Länge nehmen. Ich finde da wirklich den Lenker und die Länge vom Hinterbau entscheidender. Und soweit ich weiß, sind BMX-Gabeln immer gleich lang.  
Ich persönlich fahr lieber bißchen längere Rahmen (Proper Proclaimer 20,8") aber das ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## rider is (12. Mai 2008)

auf die frage gibts es einfach keine antwort,
der mensch ist ein gewöhnungs tier dem gefällt vieles,
also kann er mit jeder geo klar kommen, wenn er will!!!!


----------



## BlackNightmare (12. Mai 2008)

naja meint ihr

178 cm wären zu groß für 20" oder genau richtig? =/


----------



## MasterOfBMX (12. Mai 2008)

ich würd sagen zu groß. 
ich bin 165 und fahr 20,5'' und man gewöhnt sich schnell daran.
zu lang ist relativ egal, aber zu kurz ist verdammt *******.
stößt man immer mit dem knie an den vorbau.


----------



## BlackNightmare (13. Mai 2008)

mhm okay was heisst eigentlich 20" TT  


was heisst das TT dahinter? oO

naja ich würd glaube ich da das Barcode 20.20 nicht geeignet ist

ein Felt Ethic 08 kaufen wollen aber das hat auch 20" TT


----------



## l0st (13. Mai 2008)

Toptube sprich Oberrohr.

20" is ja nochmal kürzer als 20.2" wo isn da der Sinn?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (13. Mai 2008)

TT=TopTube=Oberrorh 

21" für alles...


----------



## BlackNightmare (13. Mai 2008)

ahso ^^ ..ja okay nein dann lass ich es mitm Felt Ethic auch....

ehm das Barcode 20.20 hat nur 20" aber im anderen Thread wurde mir schon gesagt das es Dreck ist und viele Leute haben mit dem BMX nur Schlechte Erfahrungen gehabt.

naja dann such ich was mit mindestens 20,5"

da ich knapp bei kasse bin und eh ein Einsteiger Bmx kaufen will such ich halt was zwischen 200-300 â¬ mehr will ich auch nicht ausgeben... nur die meisten bikes die mir empfohlen werden haben 20"  >_<'


----------



## Son (13. Mai 2008)

BlackNightmare schrieb:


> such ich halt was zwischen 200-300 â¬ mehr will ich auch nicht ausgeben



da bekommste nur mist, schonmal im bikemarkt geschaut? da gibts gebrauchte zu dem preis die mehr taugen


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2008)

> 21" für alles...


Auch für Flatland? Wow... 

scnr


----------



## BlackNightmare (14. Mai 2008)

also ich wÃ¼rd aber von denn aufgelisteten empohlenen bikes viel. das
*DK 8 Pack* oder das *Eastern TrailDigger* kaufen.

300â¬ ist wirklich das max an geld das ich noch zsmkratzen kann.

^^'


----------



## ironie (14. Mai 2008)

Ich stell jetzt auch nochmal meine Frage hier rein ;-)
Ich bin ugf. 1,76m groß und überlege nun sogar das WTP Trust zu kaufen. Ist es mit seiner 20,8" TT zu lang für mich, wenn ich vor allem STreet und Park fahren möchte?
Oder ist sowas sowieso eher geschmackssache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (14. Mai 2008)

geschmackssache ist sowas.


----------



## Stirni (14. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Auch für Flatland? Wow...
> 
> scnr



klar was denn sonst?







zum thema:

KHE Bar BAdos AM

300, MIddle BB,,11,9KG incl. 1 paar pegs,bremssockel oben, cassettennabe mit 9T und nem 25T kettenblatt,3teilige Kurbel aus stahl,2piece lenker


nächste woche kann ich mehr sagen,da meine freundin sich das bestellt hat,dann sag ich mal ob das was is oder nich 

MFg


----------



## bikeron (12. Juni 2008)

also ich würde dann eher noch das SUBROSA SALVADOR kaufen...das bar-bados am ist mir unheimlich...der preis und das gewich passen nicht zusammen. das salvador ist da schon  eher was...aber zu dem reis kriegst du halt nichts mit cro-mo sondern nur hi-ten...nicht das ich i-was  dagegen habe(bin selber 2 jahre mit einem hi-ten rahmen street gefahren) aber manche sagen halt,  dass der nicht so gut ist... wie gesagt guck dir das mal an 

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=8291

P.S. ein kumpel von mir fährt das auch wiegt ca. 13 kilo


----------



## Stirni (12. Juni 2008)

guckt bitte im anderen thread was ich zum barbados geschrieben hab!FEHLKAUF!


----------

